

Replicating Art with JS - kodisha
http://jsart.co/11/replicating-art-with-js/

======
blackle
I was inspired to try my own hand at this. I added a comment with a link to my
attempt but it seems to have disappeared. Did it reach you?

~~~
kodisha
Sorry, it is approved now. Comments with links are put into moderation queue.

~~~
blackle
ok! phew! I was worried my writeup got lost forever

------
LukeB_UK
Jenn Schiffer has done a few pieces on recreating certain styles in
JavaScript: [http://vart.institute/](http://vart.institute/)

